# MAGNUM spreaders



## Imperial (Jan 28, 2004)

Just found the site after being informed of some positive reaction from the field regarding our new line of spreaders. If you're looking for more power in your tailgate spreader, give me a shout and I'll mail a brochure.

Don


----------



## CANFIELDNH (Jan 29, 2004)

*MAGNUM SPREADER*

:yow!: THIS IS THE BEST TAILGATE SPREADER ON THE MARKET. MY DEALERSHIP SELLS THEM WITHOUT EVEN PUSHING THEM. THE QUALITY IS THE BEST IN THE INDUSTRY. BR


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: MAGNUM SPREADER*



> _Originally posted by CANFIELDNH _
> *:yow!: THIS IS THE BEST TAILGATE SPREADER ON THE MARKET. MY DEALERSHIP SELLS THEM WITHOUT EVEN PUSHING THEM. THE QUALITY IS THE BEST IN THE INDUSTRY. BR *


I'll second that!!!!!!!! I bought a 575 Magnum this past Fall and absolutely love it. After running a crappy Buyers SUV Pro last year, the Magnum has been like a breath of fresh air!!!


----------



## Bossplower (Feb 21, 2003)

EJK2352 You have a private message? 

Steve


----------



## Bossplower (Feb 21, 2003)

CANFIELDNH,
What kind of spreader did you have before? 
I've heard the magnum will do bulk salt if you install a vibrater?
Do you have the swing away or hitch model?
How much $$ ?


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Don: Did you get my PM?


----------



## Bossplower (Feb 21, 2003)

I orderd a new 575 Magnum today. I hope they are as good as everyone said they are,also got the vibrater with it. 

Steve


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

they still have the motor exposed, bad news!


----------



## CANFIELDNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Bill; They use a oversize motor that is double sealed. You will not find a better spreader anywhere. You have to remember where not dealing with a buyers or meyers spreader, this baby is awesome. The top motor is a good idea, but ask anyone who has this spreader an they will tell you that you can't find a better unit.


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bossplower _
> *I orderd a new 575 Magnum today. I hope they are as good as everyone said they are,also got the vibrater with it.
> 
> Steve *


Boss,
Who did you buy your Magnum from???? Hope you like it as well as i like mine!!!!


----------



## Bossplower (Feb 21, 2003)

Ed,
I got it from Mill Supply. I bought the last 575 that they had. 

Steve


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

I noticed that Mill Supply does not have them on their web site. Is the price a secret?


----------



## Bossplower (Feb 21, 2003)

I got mine for around 960.00 . The swing away model goes for 1250.00. They are on there site . Click on snow plow stuff, than spreaders and parts , than the top one I think It's 350 lbs.

Steve


----------

